

Scrollshow, the first panoramic presentation editor, on iPad   - ErwannRobin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scrollshow/id452980514

======
ErwannRobin
Quick pitch : It’s an innovative presentation editor, which uses parallax on
horizontal scale to showcase your ideas instead of old-fashioned slides. We
have created many animated backgrounds to empower the concept and bring ready-
to-use good-looking themes. You can insert text, pictures or shapes and make
them scroll within a few touchs. You can find more information about it on :
<http://youtube.com/scrollshow>

The price will be set at $3.99 and the good news is that it is currently
discounted at $1 !

Here are some free promo codes for those hesitant to take a closer look:

* 7P6WAYEWJYMH

* 36TLXX4PEWT7

* RFW6PM6FAYWH

* YY3YWWHKAHXK

* 7NM4H6KXT7ML

(Please comment when they've been used so I can remove them and save other
people time)

I'd love to have any feedback you could think of. Thanks so much for taking a
look!

and spread the news with your friends!

